# another stupid post about the missing flight



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Malaysia Airlines offers compensation to relatives

PUT YOUR TIN FOIL HAT ON....

airline giving victims 5k USD + promise of continuous financial support.... buying silence???


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

They say it's over. The searchers have seen some debris but none of it has been identified. Still they are saying they plane has been found. REALLY? I think the govt's involved just want this to go away.

I think this will be like the chemical weapons in Iraq. There was video of these been loaded on trucks and shipped to Syria. The Dems and the press all said there was no chemical weapons. When Assad started using them against his own people the press said "wow, I wonder where he got these". Duh.

I hope I'm wrong but I don't think we have seen the last of that jet.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Foil hat is on!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

inceptor said:


> They say it's over. The searchers have seen some debris but none of it has been identified. Still they are saying they plane has been found. REALLY? I think the govt's involved just want this to go away.
> 
> I think this will be like the chemical weapons in Iraq. There was video of these been loaded on trucks and shipped to Syria. The Dems and the press all said there was no chemical weapons. When Assad started using them against his own people the press said "wow, I wonder where he got these". Duh.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong but I don't think we have seen the last of that jet.


well I would love to know the actual operation range of the aircraft, cause I doubt a plane can make it from south China to south west Australia (the debris was found very south, and the raaf p3 orian search aircraft only had 2 hours operational time in the search area before point of no return...)


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I've seen evidence of collusion by the government of Malaysia all along. First, they directed the efforts of the international search team to a place they KNEW was not in the flight path of the Jet. They then set the search teams off on another wild goose chase to another area, all the while KNOWING their own radar track and cockpit conversations. Now, they are sending the world off to a remote location, perhaps farther than the fuel of that jet could possibly have carried it, and making that the final destination for a jet that they "know" went down there (versus ALL the other spots that they also "knew"). I suggest that they have an inkling about that Jet and simply are part of the problem not part of the solution.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Note to self: get more foil.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I recommend aluminum foil. You can wear 3 times as thick a foil and still have about the same weight. I'm not sure but I think aluminum is a better conductor of electricity too.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Malaysia Airlines offers compensation to relatives
> 
> PUT YOUR TIN FOIL HAT ON....
> 
> airline giving victims 5k USD + promise of continuous financial support.... buying silence???


How much silence can they possibly expect for 5,000 USD?

Pretty weak sauce. You'd think they could do a little better than that.

Sorry your loved one is dead...here's a single month's mortgage payment.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> well I would love to know the actual operation range of the aircraft, cause I doubt a plane can make it from south China to south west Australia (the debris was found very south, and the raaf p3 orian search aircraft only had 2 hours operational time in the search area before point of no return...)


Boeing: Boeing Longer-Range 777s: Flying Farther and Increasing the Value of the 777 Family

Are you 14,000 nautical miles away? Actually, it'd have a few thousand miles to spare.

Aircraft are fueled to make it to the destination plus enough to handle an unforeseen problem. Unnecessary "topping off" adds weight, and added weight costs money.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Muslimes doing what muslimes do. No surprise here.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I just don't understand how they can call it done and dusted when they haven't even identified any debris seen on satellite, etc. I'm really skeptical about this.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Malaysia Airlines offers compensation to relatives
> 
> PUT YOUR TIN FOIL HAT ON....
> 
> airline giving victims 5k USD + promise of continuous financial support.... buying silence???


International law requires immediate financial *aid* to families of those on the plane to get them to the meeting area, etc and pay for hotel, etc.


----------

